# An adventure looking for kindness of strangers. Hitchhiking through Florida



## Garminbozia (Oct 25, 2016)

4:51pm 10/10/16 St.Cloud, FL.
"......I don't know who, or how often I will be picked up, so either all or the most interesting answers will be in here. I am expecting to walk a lot. And a few things to consider is that some highways have multiple lanes. To be in a lane farthest from a hitchhiker makes it more of a problem to stop for someone. The speed too plays into that and the time it takes to pull over with other cars behind them. We also live in a time when basically everyone has a cell phone. Even people who do not make much money can get one. So if someone truely is in dire need, we can make a call. And of course I just might be an axe murderer. You know I'm not, but these people havnt read this book. And no matter who pulls over, if they look crazy, if their car is falling apart, if they look like terrible company, I will accept a ride from whoever offers one. Except of course if there is an obvious red flag of danger. Other than all this I don't know what to expect, I don't kt's going to happen. So this will definitely be an adventure! Let's rock and roll!!!


5:57pm
Twenty minutes after starting I got my very first ride! He drove up to the collector road I was on and waited at the stop sign while I continued walking through the cut grass in his direction. In a calm manner he called out "You going into town?" "Yes I am actually!" I jumped in the front of his white sprinter, my first hitchhiking experience, and a little unprepared. I left anxious to hit the road like when Forrest Gump just felt like running. I also wanted to find locations where people volunteer, to be destinations and to speak with people from other paths of kindness but I started walking before finding one. "Where are you going?" "Wal-Mart." During the ten minute drive I flew through the interview not really knowing how else to start a connnection. Heh, it's amazing how we can be good at something but in a new situation we're a little lost. I've talked to a lot of people and sparking a conversation is not usually hard for me. I started off telling him what I'm doing and why. I told him about the seven questions and asked if I can interview him. Not knowing what to expect and with a thoughtful mind he answered "Ok."

"How is your day going?" "Good. I got up this morning at 4:30 and went to work. I do concrete." Pointing in the back full of concrete tools.

"Would you ever pick someone up with a dog or pet?" "I never had the chance." At this time he started to have a slight shake in his voice.

"Are you more likely to pick someone up based on gender or age?" Quite adamantly he answered "No."

"Do you pick up strangers as an act of kindness on your own part? Or because God spoke to you and told you to share what you know?" He turned and looked at me. "I believe in karma. What comes around goes around."

"Do you have any fears picking a hitchhiker up? What goes thru your head?" With confidence he answered "No. Nothing goes thru my head."

"Have you ever had to depend on someone for a ride/was ever stranded/ needed gas money and someone helped you without expecting anything in return?" By this time his voice was a little more shaky and his eyes were watering slightly. "Yes, I have."

"Do you think hitchhiking is dangerous? Why or why not?" He turned at me again this time with a tone that everyone shares the answer to this question. "Yes!" "Why?" "Because I could be a murderer." We both laughed with agreement.

Going through the interview quickly gave us more time to chat. It was simple talk but oddly, the more we did the more he would stutter on his words. The more his eye's watered. And I noticed his hands were shaking, vibrating. As if he was trying to hold himself together. I don't know why he went through all that, the air did seem as if he expected something other than my intentions of hitchhiking. We never exchanged our names and he said he did "not have the time" to make an entry. Which is too bad for being my ride. But he didn't want me to leave without shaking my hand. So now I am at Wal-Mart sitting on a bench writing this. I want to get some zip-loc bags to keep some stuff from getting wet in case I come into rain. I should probably also find my next destination!

6:40pm
Haha! I figured managers wouldn't want me walking around the store with a giant hiking bag on my back. Apparently they don't care or they'd rather not have me leave a bag, seeing what's going on with terrism. The situation ended up with awkward "I don't know"s by a handful of employees. Anyways, I googled "places to volunteer in florida" and the first site that came up is for "Volunteerflorida". From their site, "Volunteer Florida manages volunteers and donations before, during and after disasters. We connect individuals and organizations with opportunities to serve those impacted by Hurricane Matthew." There are a few other explanations of who and what they do, but hey, how else to go about this than picking the first thing you see? And they certainly sound cool enough. Their address is in Tallahassee. Its about 262 miles from where I'm at now and according to Google maps it will take four days to walk.

10/12/16 10:50am Orlando, FL.
I walked from St.Cloud to Orlando and that first ten minute drive was the one and only. No one even asked where I'm heading. But at the same time, no one threw anything at me or yelled out demeaning remarks, as I've been told happens from other hitchhikers. Another thing I heard recently on a traveler's forum, is that Florida is the worse state to hitchhike in. That no one picks you up. WHAT!? Why didn't I hear this before I started!? Haha, oh well. Kindness comes from many avenues other than giving rides and I have been given some already. It has been interesting too. At 8:15pm while walking down a sidewalk on U.S. 192 in Kissimmee, there was a young couple walking towards me a little ways off. Both me and the couple reached the ends of the of the sidewalk shaded by trees about two hundred feet long. It wasn't too dark to where you can't see but dark enough to be in a scary movie. Instead of continuing their path, they both stopped, stood for a moment, then crossed the highway only to continue walking down on the other side. It is easy to think they crossed because someone was coming up but that would be just an assumption. But it also happened again. At 9:37pm another couple with two kids were walking towards me and again at about two hundred feet they started crossing the street. They both scooped up their kids and RAN! It was actually impressive how fast they could run while holding kids. There was a fair amount of traffic too. Hence the running. They must have been more afraid of walking next to a stranger in the dark than running across the street with traffic. Which is fine but don't they realize they're walking too? Is it strange other people are walking the same time you are? Coincidence? I don't think so. Especially after asking someone about it. At 4:15am I came across two people. One, a black guy probably around forty who looked experienced in the streets and not wanting that life, was sitting on large curved cement bench under a street light and the other, a white girl in her twentys, leaning behind a tree next to the bench. Very few cars drove by and I was in ear distance when she yelled out "There's car keys here too!" Walking closer I looked at over at her and asked with curiosity. "You found a set of keys?" She perked up at me kind of surprised "There's a bag here." And hopped over the bench while the other guy mumbled "Leave it alone. That's someone's stuff." They seemed very close and dismissing the bag she walked right up to me and asked about my camel pack mouth piece. "What's this?" "That's my camel pack." The other guy (I'll call him Comrad) knew what it is and after explaining it to her she asked for some water while holding an empty water bottle in one hand and the cap in the other. "Sure." I let down my bag and getting ready to pour her some, she handed me the cap. If I didn't see what happened later that would have been the weirdest thing ever. I asked if I can join them in their space and sit down. "Yeah!" I sat down and that's when I noticed the aluminium foil and a syringe. "I'm (I'll call her Rebel) and that's (Comrad), he's (said full name that abbreviations stood for)." They both seemed level headed and down to earth so I stayed, needing a break and really curious to see how this will play out. While chatting she asked me if I had any money and started prepairing her next fix. "Eleven dollars." (Comrad) protectivly guided her speaking out "Don't do that" while she tried to offer tricks for the money. She wasn't straight forward about it but stopped asking after she knew I wasn't going to pay for that and told her about Jesus. Which could be considered kindness, to stop asking, but the real kindness was when she stepped away to shoot up. "I'll do it out of respect." I don't know if she can tell that I don't shoot up, she didn't know me and didn't know that I don't do drugs until later after she asked. One of her friends showed up to sit down and we said our hello's and introduced ourselves. I forgot his name but he was a younger white guy also in his twentys. Covered in tattoos and with two chains around his neck. He was the other person who told me "No one picks up hitchhikers in Florida." I also asked him about people crossing the street when walking up the side walk. He looked at me straight in the eye and nodded yes in a serious manner. "It happens all the time." Now, I do think it's a bit ridiculous to cross the street instead of continuing on but I also know I'm not from there. I don't know what the streets of Kissimmee are like. Though those people were very friendly and nice, it's best to hear both sides. I was too leery to pull out my camera too, so I didnt. But, this interaction with them gives me faith that I can in the future, without worry that someone will try to steal it. So if I come across a situation like this again I will take pics and ask for entries. I also bought a ring off of Rebel and when I left she gave me a hug and a kiss on the cheek from her heart, not from her addiction. After this adventure I would like to go back and ask them for entries and hear their stories.


2:15pm
Sitting down outside in the front of a gas station with my Tallahassee sign showing on my hiking bag, someone totally walked up to me and offered me money! That was the last thing I was expecting. I wasn't asking for any. I was actually working on this book taking a break. I gave it back to her and told her what I'm doing. (There are many entry's in this book from people who I have met and at this point in the book I stopped writing "this is their entry". I have a picture of her entry but I don't think it'll show up in the right place. I will write it out though.) "KEILA ARNAU (pronounced Kayla)  I really don't know what to write, just that I've been in really bad places myself, and kindness from strangers is all that kept me alive, litteraly. I have been raised in a toxic cult and have only about five years of being free. My family shuns me to this day (all my family.) So I feel the only real family we have on this earth, are the one's who PRACTICE unconditional love. Because of my terrible smoking habit I came to the gas station, walked to my car and saw you, I said to myself, if this change I have remaining can help a life instead of a unhealthy use, I would gladly give it all $8 total but it's all I have til next paycheck. Love: Keila arnau" (I would post her picture too but I did not bring my computer. And it's in my camera. It will be in the book.) 

3:00pm
Right before I left the gas station a guy walked by and stopped to ask stopped in a funny accent "Are you alright?" I said "Yes" and asked him why he's asking, to pick his brain for this story. He, in other words, told me I look like I need a hand. Which is good because I want to look the part. After telling him what I'm doing, we chatted for a bit and I showed him how far Tallahassee is from where we're at after he asked and him telling me he's from England. Before he left he said something we both laughed about. "I have three words for ya. YOU'RE F*****G MAD!" Yeah, I can see how this is crazy but it's important to me. I think we should hear about how kind we are towards one another. How we treat other people helps shape our society. The ones who came to this land first, left their country because their society wouldn't let them express their religion freely. This land became America. Slaves were treated badly and there was the civil war. Thankfully the north won. Slavery was abolished and we became The United States. Those events have roots on how they were treated and society changed. Now, this wonderful country is so divided we walk on egg shells being careful not to offend anyone. Sure, offending someone isn't nice but you can't appease everyone. And didn't Rome fall because of division? This country is falling apart and we need to rebuild its foundations if we want it to stand. And one of these foundations is us being able to talk to each other. To listen to each other.
Pretty much everything you see on the news is bad events about people hurting people. How it's scary to go outside. And I hope you know it's not that bad. Yes, we hurt each other but we can still stand. We can help each other walk. We can talk to others and listen. And I think if we hear about the good in people more often it would soften our hearts. Strengthen faith in others. Care about others. To be able to talk and listen to others with respect instead of division. To come to resolutions instead of problems. Plus, it's nice to hear about. And I do think this is a cool adventure. 

3:25pm
Was sitting on a bus stop bench taking shelter while a sprinkle of rain passed. I asked a lady if the bus takes debit cards. Yeah, I'm getting tired of walking. And where I need to turn down is kinda close. She said "No" and offered me her all day bus pass after she uses it on this next bus. This was her last bus and didn't need it anymore. And another kind thing after that was when I used it on the next bus. I stepped on and asked, "Does this bus have a stop near the Florida turnpike?" "No, but it goes to I-4." In a hurry to not keep everyone I swiped the pass not knowing if it the direction I want to go. After the swipe the machine called out "Invalid card." Oh no! But the driver said "Go ahead." And in a calm gesture pointed to the seats. 

4:10pm
Nope. I-4 does not go towards Tallahassee. But, it will take me in the opposite direction to the Florida turnpike which is only a mile away. And from there I can walk to I-75 which will take me to Tallahassee. I would write FL turnpike on the other side of my sign hanging from my bag but it's only a mile. And maybe, just maybe, someone else is going the same way. 

5:00pm
While walking down the turnpike a guy pulled over behind me honking his horn with his thumb up gesturing if I need a ride. An older guy in a red car, who seemed friendly and safe to be around. I hurried in. "Thank you." "Where are you heading?" "To I-75." "Well I'm getting off at an exit before then." "That's fine. Any ride helps." I told him what I'm doing and he was happy to be interviewed. 

"How's your day going?" "Its going good. Just came back from the movies." 

"Will you pick someone up with a dog or pet?" "Yeah. Yeah, I just like helping people." 

"Are you more likely to pick someone up based on gender or age?" "Wouldn't much matter to me. I would be leery of younger people." 

"Do you pick up strangers as an act of kindness on your own part? Or because God spoke to you and told you to share what you know?" "Well, I believe I help people on God's behalf. I believe we're here to help people. To serve Christ."

"Do you have any fears picking a hitchhiker up? What goes through your head?" "No, not to much. When I was a kid I bought a new jacket. And this guy, like 6'4" would wipe his dirty hands on my jacket. I told him, man, don't do that I'll hit you! And I did. I popped him. And I learned you can hurt someone." Right as I was about to ask him the next question he told me about his friend who picked up a hitchhiker years ago. And that, that hitchhiker drove his friend into the woods and killed him. 

"Have you ever had to depend on someone for a ride, or was ever stranded, or needed gas money and someone helped you without expecting anything in return?" "I was hitchhiking once. I couldn't get a ride and stuck out two dollars and someone pulled over."

"Do you think hitchhiking is dangerous?" I didn't bother asking why or why not after hearing the story about his friend and we both smerked thinking about that story. "Yeah, I think it can be. It's an evil world out there today." 

Before he left he wrote an entry. Though it was only a twenty minute ride, these acts of kindness are awesome all the same. And he really did ask and prayed for me before I stepped out. (Again I will add a picture of his entry and write it out. I cannot post the pic of him either.) 

"My name is John Ha(?)y 
I picked Brian up today to bless him with a ride and a prayer for his safety. I've been retired for 15 years from owning several R/V dealerships. I live in Winter Garden FL. I believe God put us on this earth to serve him and be kind to everybody including strangers who are hitchhiking. I never drive by anyone walking or hitchhiking. I stop to help anyway I can cause that's what Christ wants us to do."


6:20 pm
Sat down for a moment on a rail, still on the turnpike. And while smoking a cig a state trooper flew to a stop near me. "Ooooo no. Busted!" I played it cool and kept my composure. He stepped out and to my surprise asked "Are you ok?" "Yes." He mentioned "I got a call that someone is running across the street." Shocked to hear that, I replied knowing it was about me. "Oh. I ran across to pull a ladder off of the road." His eye's grew ginormous. "You seen a ladder!? Where?" I told him it was a while back and pointed in the direction. "It's in the grass now." He then asked where I was going and gave me a ride! For moving the ladder! It's wilder still because I was hoping a trucker, who happened to drive by as I moved the ladder, would call in his CB and to tell other drivers and one would hopefully pick me up. After owning a CB, you learn how much truckers do rule the roads. I would not expect a state trooper! During the drive I told him about this book and the questions but he had to pay attention to his radio. We did get to chat off and on during the twenty minute drive and he totally went a step farther and dropped me off at a taco bell! I asked if he would write an entry and if I can take his picture. He shook his head feverishly saying "No" because of his position. I respectfully didn't push him anymore. Now, being a photographer, I know it's not the same seeing a picture of a beautiful place than it is being there. I can only imagine its the same reading. To feel the joy from someone picking you up after walking so long. The excitement of a cop driving you somewhere you need to go. And the funny feeling you get while stepping out in front of other people staring at you. Sure, a good writer knows how to take you places emotionally, but the peace you feel from someone helping you is indescribable. I hope we share this feeling from a time when you felt it. In times like these...This world is a wonderful place. And better still, there's a truck stop across the street! I'll stay there after I eat, with my sign out for a while and see what happens!


----------



## Koala (Oct 26, 2016)

Really enjoyed this!! Thanks for sharing. Would love to read more!


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 26, 2016)

Koala said:


> Really enjoyed this!! Thanks for sharing. Would love to read more!


Yeah? There is quite a bit more of this story...It was such an amazing adventure. When I finish writing it out I'll add it here in the comments. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Koala (Oct 26, 2016)

Rad i look forward to it!  How many days do you have logged?


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 26, 2016)

Koala said:


> Rad i look forward to it!  How many days do you have logged?


Well, I was out for I think ten days. But what I already posted is only two days and there's ten logs...Quite a lot happened within those ten days thats for sure. I don't know how many logs I have either. I am eating at the moment, and then driving to my next adventure, so it may be a little bit before I post the next part too.


----------



## Koala (Oct 27, 2016)

Ah heck yeah it's always fascinating how much can be jam packed into each day when you're out on the road !!


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 27, 2016)

Heh, riiight!


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Oct 29, 2016)

Florida is something.. My advice, don't bother going south.. Go to Panama City beach if you want some beauty in your life. 

Great post tho, very in depth, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 29, 2016)

wanderlovejosh said:


> Florida is something.. My advice, don't bother going south.. Go to Panama City beach if you want some beauty in your life.
> 
> Great post tho, very in depth, thank you for sharing.


Well, I wasn't looking for beauty in my life. It was more to share it and go on a cool adventure. I never hitchhiked before this. So Panama beach is a nice place though?


----------

